# GM & Segway introduce big 2-person enclosed segway thing



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

WTF?

I think the Auto Task Force took one look at that thing and then said "Waggoner . . . you're fired."

Look Ma, I created an NEV that balances on two-wheels!

Why?


----------

